# Music similar to Saint-Saëns Oratorio de Noël?



## danpedersen (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there guys!

Saint-Saëns Oratorio de Noël has been my favorite Christmas music for some years. I listen to Rachmaninoff's Vespers, Fauré's Requiem, like opera arias and am starting to listen to complete operas. 

I am not very familiar with callsical stiles, genres and time periods (but enjoy listening to the vocal music a lot) so if someone could point the direction to music similar to the Oratorio I would be very happy  

Dan from Denmark.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Been listen to Vaughan WIlliam's Hodie. It's a Christmas theme as well.


----------

